# NGD: Seagull 25th Anniversary Flame Maple



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Brought this baby home last night. I had an S6 before, which I loved, but sold when I decided that I wasn't much for playing acoustic. Of course, things change and I decided to find another acoustic that would inspire me to play (acoustic) again. This one has a pickup too, so I suppose I'll be able to record with it or gig with it if I decide as well. 

I love the finish, it's very fancy compared to my S6. I think the guitar sounds a little brighter too.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

One thing that's weird is that the rear strap pin is also the pickup jack, so it's huge. I mean I'll need to enlarge the hole on my strap just to attach it, the outside diameter of the pin is literally twice that of a normal strap pin. Is this normal?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Love flame maple guitars!

And yes, the pick-up jack often doubles as a strap pin.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks great! If it's as good as my Seagull, you'll be happy with it. 

Yes, the jack/button is normal. The industry needs to fix this problem but it's pretty much the norm.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Yes it is normal which is why I bought one of these if you don't want to mess with your strap:

RightOn! End Pin Jack Straplink Brown


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's a fine guitar! I can imagine how good it sounds! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> Yes it is normal which is why I bought one of these if you don't want to mess with your strap:
> 
> RightOn! End Pin Jack Straplink Brown


I like that.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

rollingdam said:


> Yes it is normal which is why I bought one of these if you don't want to mess with your strap:
> 
> RightOn! End Pin Jack Straplink Brown


That just might be the perfect solution.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice! I have the mahogany brother to that one. Surprisingly good guitar, better than a lot of more expensive ones I have tried.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I had one very similar to that a few years ago that I A/B'd with a few Taylors at the time and ended up buying the Seagull, just sounded much better. I'm not an acoustic guy either so I eventually sold it, should have kept it though, it was a much better guitar than the price I got it for.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's lovely. I love figured maple.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Brought this baby home last night. I had an S6 before, which I loved, but sold when I decided that I wasn't much for playing acoustic. Of course, things change and I decided to find another acoustic that would inspire me to play (acoustic) again. This one has a pickup too, so I suppose I'll be able to record with it or gig with it if I decide as well.
> 
> I love the finish, it's very fancy compared to my S6. I think the guitar sounds a little brighter too.


That's a beauty! I bet it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## SeriusNtentions (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice! I have a Norman ST68 and I love it!


----------

